# RMI: Client wirft NotBoundException



## xrax (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das RMI-Beispiel aus der Java-Insel ausprobiert, komme aber nicht mehr weiter

Hier der Code:

```
import java.rmi.Naming;
public class AdderClient
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    Adder a = (Adder) Naming.lookup( "rmi://192.168.115.2/Adder" );
     int sum = a.add( 2, 2 );
     System.out.println( sum );
  }
}
```


```
import java.rmi.Remote;
import java.rmi.RemoteException;

public interface Adder extends Remote {
	public int add( int x, int y ) throws RemoteException;
}
```


```
import java.rmi.Naming;
public class AdderServer
{
  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    Naming.rebind( "rmi://192.168.115.2/adder", new AdderImpl() );
    System.out.println( "Adder bound" );
  }
}
```


```
import java.rmi.RemoteException;
import java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject;

//server
public class AdderImpl extends UnicastRemoteObject implements Adder
{
  public AdderImpl() throws RemoteException
  {
  }
  public int add( int x, int y ) throws RemoteException
  {
    return x + y;
  }
}
```
Die Klassen habe ich sowohl beim Server als auch beim Client auf C:\ gelegt und mittels "rmic AdderImpl" Stub und Skeleton erzeugt. 192.168.115.2 ist der Server. Dann auf beiden "start rmiregistry" ausgeführt. Dann auf dem Server AdderServer gestartet (Ausgabe: Adder bound).  Beim Starten von AdderClient auf dem Client erhalte ich die ".........NotBoundExceptin: Adder". 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?

Gruß
xrax


----------



## xrax (22. Mai 2005)

Beim code-durchsehen, habe ich den fehler gefunden. Ich habe mit adder angemeldet und wollte mit Adder zugreifen.
Gruß
xrax


----------



## Anissa (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo xrax!

Ich habe das gleiche  Beispiel (das RMI-Beispiel aus der Java-Insel) ausprobiert und habe die gleiche Exception (".........NotBoundExceptin: Adder". ) erhalten.

Kannst Du mir bitte genauer erläutern, was du mit "Ich habe mit adder angemeldet und wollte mit Adder zugreifen" meinst.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Gruß


----------



## welterde (24. Mai 2005)

kann ich auch sagen falsche Groß-klein-Schreibung
Server: adder
Client: Adder

mfg welterde


----------



## Anissa (25. Mai 2005)

es hat geklappt. Danke.

Gruß


----------

